# Mesh for an iguana door



## rufus77 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi , I have converted a floor to ceiling walk in wardrobe into an enclosure for an iguana , 
But I'm struggling to find a suitable safe mesh to cover the doors ?

I'm looking for somsomething safe on the toes and economical if possible , what have people used ?

I am yet still to get my iguana and obviously need to get the enclosure up and running for a week so I an monitor the temps etc and do any fine tuning .

I have kept a lot of reptiles over the last 30 years or so and Iggy's are by far my fav of all 
Any help suggestions and advice would be greatly appreciated 
Thanks : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Just my opinion, but you will probably struggle to maintain correct levels of humidity for your iguana with mesh screen. Apologies if you have another way of providing it but it just what I have found. 

To answer your question I would avoid chicken wire mesh as its edges are quite sharp, iguanas will climb and in my experience there is a high probability it will damage and hurt themselves. I tried this myself with one of my first outdoor enclosures and it resulted in some injuries, scale damage, and even my large male loosing his nose scale. 

I would go for bird aviary mesh next time. It is more costly, but probably less costly than runners and glass. : victory:


----------



## rufus77 (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for the reply :notworthy:

My reasoning for using mesh is I live in a period property and my ceilings are 18 ft high so mesh is the only option I can think of to cover the door .

The dimensions are 18 x 6x 6 and as soon as I saw the wardrobe it screamed out iguana lol

The room it is in is where i keep my tropical fish tanks and the humidity is qhite high in there , and this is why I want to set it up and monitor for a week to fine tune , was thinking if the humidity isn't quite high enough I could install a couple of misters in there to raise the humidity.

Thanks again for your reply , I will check aviary mesh out and see how it goes :2thumb:


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

Is there any chance of some pictures as I am building a enclosure currently my self.


----------



## rufus77 (Sep 24, 2013)

Ex0tic said:


> Is there any chance of some pictures as I am building a enclosure currently my self.


No probs mate , give us a day or two to get the finishing touches and I will post away :2thumb:

What size are you building and what you planning on keeping in there ?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Rufus420 said:


> Thanks for the reply :notworthy:
> 
> My reasoning for using mesh is I live in a period property and my ceilings are 18 ft high so mesh is the only option I can think of to cover the door .
> 
> ...


Aivary mesh is more rounded and smooth which makes climbing up it safer. The first outdoor enclosure I used with chicken wire wasn't all that great and I would never advise it again. The second outdoor enclosure mainly because fiances were swallowed up with the first one we just used plastic sheeting and that green mesh you can sometimes buy, it done the job for many years but it is flimsy, I never liked it, looking back I wish I used bird aviary mesh.

: victory:


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

A Cuban rock iguana and its about 8 foot high by 6 foot deep by 8 foot long and has a Bird type avery outside


----------



## rufus77 (Sep 24, 2013)

Ex0tic said:


> A Cuban rock iguana and its about 8 foot high by 6 foot deep by 8 foot long and has a Bird type avery outside


Nice :2thumb:


----------

